# Dark angels army for sale



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello everyone i am selling a nice dark angels army..
there are two parts to this army a regular and deathwing

this is what it consists of 
{all table top standard painted and detailed and nice looking}
{regualar army}
1 Chaplain Terminator Armor
1 Apothecary
1 Commander
1 Librarian
1 Dreadnought
Scout Squad (6) - 4 snipers, 1 heavy bolter and 1 sergeant
Terminator Assault Squad (3) - 2 Thunder Hammers and 1 Lightening Claw
Terminator Squad (7) Sergeant, 3 Storm Bolter, power claw, heavy flamer, assault cannon and missile launcher
Assault Squad (7) – all jetpacks
Devastator Squad (7) - Sergeant, 2 lascannons, missile launcher, 2 heavy bolter, 1 plasma
Tactical Squad (14) - Sergeant, 9 bolters, flamer, missile launcher, lascannon . plasma
Tactical Squad (10) - Sergeant, 9 bolters and heavy bolter)
Tactical Squad (11) - Sergeant, 10 bolters and heavy bolter)
predator tank
rhino
{deathwing army}
1 Commander
1 Commander Terminator armor
1 Terminator Librarian and familiar
1 Chaplain
12 Terminators with Bolters
6 Terminators with Assault Cannons (metal)
2 Terminator missile launchers
1 Terminator Flamer (metal)
1 Terminator Lightning Claws
1 Tech Marine

2 Dreadnoughts (1 metal)

1 Land Raider Crusader

i will post pictures later on..

i am asking for around $500
if you want to trade i am willing to discuss it but prefer money as i am wanting to get a space wolves army


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

as far as trading goes i would be willing to trade for either tau or space wolves stuff..


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh Damn I really really REALLY wish I could afford this as my gaming set.


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

this has been sold to synthNine .. congrats


----------



## SynthNine (Oct 26, 2011)

Woooo!!!!


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

you lucky bastard


----------

